# Beste Sauerstoff-Pflanzen?



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

Meine Wasserwerte des Teiches sind gut.
Nur die Wasserhärte sollte etwas grösser sein.

Ich hab aber trotz allem grosse Algenpolster auf der Wasseroberfläche und auch auf dem Grund!  :? 

Meine Tannenwedel stehen ca. 40cm Unterwasser und wachsen nur spärlich!

 
Soll ich andere Sauerstoff-Pflanzen einsetzen?

- __ Wasserpest ?
- __ Hornkraut ?
- noch viel mehr Tannwedel ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Hi Rolando,

hattest Du nicht als Substrat nur so dicke fette Kiesel? Ich könnte vermuten, dass das auch damit zusammenhängt. Wobei der Tannenwedel bei mir auch nicht gekommen ist.

Wer gut Sauerstoff spendet weiß ich nicht mehr auswendig, aber das stand z.b. in Werners Katalog drin - da hab ich gestern drin gesucht, weil ich auch dringend Unterwasserpflanzen brauch.

Aber: Algen bilden glaube ich auch super Sauerstoff!! Also zumindestens meine tun das und zwar fast mehr wie das Wasser aufnehmen kann - hat man zumindestens das Gefühl, weil massenhaft Luftbläschen drinhocken!


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo Susanne,
ja genau ich hab den ganzen Teichgrund voller "Bollensteine"!
Stimmt schon, diese Steine heizen gehörig ein!  :cry: 

Ich werde heute nach der Arbeit ein paar __ Wasserpest-Pflanzen kaufen gehen, dies kann nie schaden!  


(Ich hab mein Avantar gewechselt....)


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo rolando,
kann es sein,dass du recht wenig Pflanzen im Teich hast ??
Die Bilder vom letzten Jahr zeigen einen recht geringen Bewuchs.
Andererseits sind Algen im Moment "normal". Dass dein Tannenwedel nur kümmert,kann auch am Substrat liegen. der liebt Mulm und Schlick. Ansonsten "Sauerstoff"-pflanzen werden weder gegen Algen wirken,noch dein Pflanzenwachstum fördern. Denn die brauchen zum Wachsen Kohlendioxid (wie auch die Algen). Also deine Wasserhärte erhöhen (hauptsächlich die KH), mehr wuchskräftige Pflanzen rein und warten. Bis alles ok ist, Algen immer wieder abfischen.
Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

ja - das gewechselte Avatar ist mir sofort aufgefallen - gefällt mir nämlich gut - ist das ein __ Moderlieschen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

jo, genau!

Ich bin nämmlich im Geheimen ein Moderlieschenliebhaber!


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> kann es sein,dass du recht wenig Pflanzen im Teich hast ??


Ja das stimmt, aber die Pflanzen wachsen nun gut!
Nur Tannenwedel sind nicht gerade der Hit, in meinem Teich!   



Zudem habe ich meinen berümten Teichfilter erst vor einer Woche wieder in Betrieb genommen!   
Du weisst schon dieses Ding wo ich hier im Forumg gemoppt, getadelt und gehänselt wurde! 
:unknown:


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo Rolando,
unfachmännischer Tip von mir : schnapp dir eine flache Schale, fülle sie mit Lehm und Sand (kann auch Gartenerde sein), setz da den Tannenwedel rein und versenke die Schale. Für alle die jetzt aufschreien, nicht alle Wasserpflanzen gedeihen in nährstoffarmen Substrat. Manche mögen es etwas deftiger.
Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

@EuGeN:

Jo ich könnte ja als Substrat Teicherde nehmen (Lehm-Sand gemisch).
Dieses Substrat in einen Pflanzkorb...





  und AB GEHT DIE LUZI!


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Hi, nimm eine flache Schale keinen Pflanzkorb,die schaun so unnatürlich aus. Ausserdem reichen 5-10 cm Substrat locker aus.
Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

ok, besten Dank für den Tip...


----------

